# Standalone?



## VRT DUBIN (Jan 10, 2009)

Building a vrt, need to buy my engine management
what standalone systems are you guys running?
thanks chris


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: Standalone? (VRT DUBIN)*

99% of us are running OEM electronics with an aftermarket chip (typically C2).
why do you want to go standalone?
who will be tuning it?


----------



## VRT DUBIN (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: Standalone? (TBT-Syncro)*

i want standalone cause im just going to drag it want more control
what chip would you run


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: Standalone? (VRT DUBIN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRT DUBIN* »_
what chip would you run

whats your HP goal?
people have made 580+ Whp on the C2 pro maf setup


----------



## VRT DUBIN (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: Standalone? (TBT-Syncro)*

will that work in 92 corrado ecu?


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: Standalone? (VRT DUBIN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRT DUBIN* »_will that work in 92 corrado ecu?

Nope all you have is the #30 inj. file 300ishwhp. Or you can do an OBD2 swap to run the pro maf. Or standalone.


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Standalone? (05JettaGLXVR6)*

Launch control is available with the OBD2 C2 software


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: Standalone? (KubotaPowered)*

motec, motec and motec. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bug_racer (Oct 13, 2002)

*Re: Standalone? (broke_rado)*

I'll be using EMS Stinger 4 on small turbo set up and Autronic on the other car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Turbo_Pumpkin (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: Standalone? (Bug_racer)*

Autronic SM4 here.


----------



## filthyeuropean (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: Standalone? (KubotaPowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KubotaPowered* »_Launch control is available with the OBD2 C2 software
















How? Chris from c2 told me they couldn't put that into my chip.


----------



## ade007 (Jun 12, 2007)

megasquirt here


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (ade007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ade007* »_megasquirt here 

MS here and on a few more cars I've built and tuned.


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

haltech on my rado


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (VRT)*

Had haltech on my rado when i had the 1.8t and hated it. couldnt get half of the functions to work properly. We also have it on our racecar and half the functions dont work.
Motec is going on both cars.


----------



## VRT DUBIN (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: Standalone? (broke_rado)*

which motec r you running?


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Standalone? (VRT DUBIN)*

dta pro8


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: Standalone? (VRT DUBIN)*

Im running a M4 on my VR, we have another VR on a m800 and our racecar is getting a m800 also.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: Standalone? (broke_rado)*

handful of us are runing 034


----------



## obd2vr6 (Jul 7, 2006)

LUGTRONIC


----------



## xblueinsanityx (Nov 20, 2005)

running dta pro8 but theres better more modern ecu's out there from dta


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (xblueinsanityx)*

Lugtronic here to.


----------



## bdcoombs (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: (05JettaGLXVR6)*

VEMS is a great system for the price.
and kevin makes adapters for easy plug and play from lugtronic
just read about its capabilities
http://www.vems.hu/manual/html/ch02.html
i'v seen them with flying lead harness for 950~1000


----------



## Rocco R16V (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: Standalone? (GTijoejoe)*

034EFI here


----------



## VeeRar6ix (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: Standalone? (Rocco R16V)*

Microtech for me


----------



## kevhayward (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: Standalone? (broke_rado)*

Motec hardware is second to none in my opinion but having to pay a fee to unlock a feature is a bit harsh. I'm not that impressed by their software either really but they are very fine ECUs








How much is an M800 these days, with DBW and dual channel knock unlocked?
Got an DTA S80 currently, works great, but I want to go the next level.


_Modified by kevhayward at 7:57 AM 8-14-2009_


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: Standalone? (kevhayward)*

m800 and harness around $5500, dbw option is around $800 and the knock module is around $2500. Those are all rough prices not including sensors and misc stuff.


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (broke_rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *broke_rado* »_Had haltech on my rado when i had the 1.8t and hated it. couldnt get half of the functions to work properly. We also have it on our racecar and half the functions dont work.
Motec is going on both cars.
 word was told this after I bought mine


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: Standalone? (Rocco R16V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco R16V* »_034EFI here 

Same Here
Now for a budget build Call Paul and go Megasquirt....
For more coin and plug into the factory harness call Kevin and go Lugtronic...
You choose....for all out preformance and a tune tuned to your exact setup Stand Alone is where it's at
Dave


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Standalone? (VRT DUBIN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRT DUBIN* »_Building a vrt, need to buy my engine management
what standalone systems are you guys running?
thanks chris









Before you put the cart before the horse what kind of power are you looking to make? 300whp is about it from C2 on your car, but that's alot of power in a little FWD. It's as much as you'll be able to use in 1st and 2nd gear too.
Over 300-320 and you'll need to swap to obd2 or go standalone. I just bought a swap, but I'm still deciding


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

*Re: (broke_rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *broke_rado* »_Had haltech on my rado when i had the 1.8t and hated it. couldnt get half of the functions to work properly. We also have it on our racecar and half the functions dont work.
Motec is going on both cars.


x3 - I had all sorts of issues with haltech. Never again... I pulled it out to put a Vipec V88 in, and both got stolen so I went back to ME7. 
If I had to do it again, I'd just get a motec and keep the car someplace more secure.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Standalone? (broke_rado)*

i was wondering if ems pro was a good deal
then i read the price of the others


----------



## ade007 (Jun 12, 2007)

anyone using gotech ecu 
http://www.gotech.co.za/User%2...6.pdf


----------



## lap (Nov 20, 2005)

megasquirt here, best ratio quality/cost


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

*Re: (lap)*

034 Stage 2c


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Megasquirt here


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (eurobred)*

mine is for sale now http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## RBVRT (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: (EL DRIFTO)*

Autronic smc with msd dis4 for ignition
love it!


----------

